# Custom wine making open house in NYC April 28th



## Innovan (Dec 7, 2005)

San Francisco based Crushpad is holding an open house in NYC on April 28th to introduce more people to making their own custom wines for $15-$33 a bottle. 

RSVP through this link:


----------

